# Orbea (Opal/Orca) for heavier rider



## Road_Goat

I have been doing some research and it seems like most Orbea riders are lightweight/small built. I weigh 180lbs (82kg). Are there any heavier riders around that own either the Opal or Orca? Will the Orca maybe flex too much for my weight, rather go for an Opal? I was looking at Specialized (Roubaix) but have fallen in love with Orbea, awesome looking bikes!

Thanks for the help guys!

Cheers


----------



## dave99ag

I'm about 15 pounds lighter at 165, but I haven't really noticed any flex issues. I think I've seen posts of riders 200+ that ride these bikes without any issues as well.


----------



## Road_Goat

Thanks for the reply dave99ag. What are you riding, the Opal or Orca?


----------



## dave99ag

I ride a 60 Orca. I'm 6'3", so I'm pretty skinny, but large if you compare to Tour riders.

Supposedly the Opal is stiffer and better for bigger riders. I've been very happy with my Orca though.


----------



## mdroadrider

You might want to consider the Onix as well. I recall hearing something about it being a little more suitable for larger riders. Definitely call the guys at Orbea USA, I found them to be very helpful.


----------



## vtbiker

For what its worth, I'm 6ft and 195 and ride an Onix. I ride in Vermont, about 100-150 miles per week with quite a bit of climbing. Once I replaced the VERY flexy (so much so that a spoke finallly snapped in the rear) Neuvation wheels with some Ksyrium SL's, I notice no flex whatsoever. Hope that helps.....


----------



## Corsaire

Sounds like you'd do good on an Opal, a very efficient, stiff bike. I have a 51 size which don't ride much anymore, just because it's too stiff for me, I'm 153lbs. Actually I'm selling the frame (black/orange), I got it last June, looks new, no nicks or sctratches.
I'm switching to the Orca instead.
Corsaire


----------



## pspande

*You should have no problems with either*

I ride an Onix and I'm 6' 180lbs (and shrinking thanks in part to the Onix.) I know a number of guys larger than me and they are all really happy with their various Orbeas. No one I know rides an Opal but a number of Orca and Onix riders. Supposedly the Opal is 30% stiffer than the Orca and the Onix is 15% stiffer than the Orca. If you have the $$$ for an Orca or Opal, I think your issue will be over ride quality as I hear that the Opal's stiffness is best suited for serious racers.


----------



## Mosovich

*I'm 190 and ride an Opal...*

and love it. I thought about the Orca, but decided even though I'm losing wt. down to 175, I liked the idea and the price of the Opal better. I hear the 07 Orca's are going up in $, so if you wait too long you could be stuck. My vote is for the Opal.


----------



## Road_Goat

Thanks for all the responses guys, you have helped alot! Its between the Onix and the Opal now! I am going to ride both and make my decision  I like the fact that the Opal has a lifetime gaurantee, i am leaning more towads it though, but only a testride will tell.

Cheers


----------



## dave99ag

The Onix doesn't? I thought all of Orbea's carbon frames had the lifetime warranty.

You can't go wrong with either though.


----------



## twh1000

Orbea offers a lifetime warranty on the Onix as well. Per their website:

You can count on Orbea to offer a lifetime warranty on the Onix frame and fork.


----------



## rcordray

I'm new to the forums but I'd like to "weigh in" on this thread, so to speak... I weigh 190 lbs and am 6'0" tall. I just got my new Opal size 60cm and couldn't be happier. I notice no flex, zero, nada. I was riding a size 58 Cannondale R1000 for the past 3500 miles and the flex on that bike was definitely noticeable. Now to be fair, that bike had a different wheelset, the Mavic Ksyrium Elite. The new Orbea has the Mavic Ksyrium SSL, so some flex could have come from the wheels, I suppose. Not sure about that last statement, but just noting one other difference than the frame. When standing and climbing, I had the perception that the C'Dale was flexing under my pedals and knew that I was losing power. I would also get intermittent brake rub while standing, and would have to loosen my calipers a little to stop the rubbing. None of the above with the Orbea. I'm a big guy, and I truly feel like every watt is going into forward (or upward!) momentum. These bikes are really phenomenal examples of design and engineering. A lot of bike for the money.


----------



## Corsaire

rcordray said:


> I'm new to the forums but I'd like to "weigh in" on this thread, so to speak... I weigh 190 lbs and am 6'0" tall. I just got my new Opal size 60cm and couldn't be happier. I notice no flex, zero, nada. I was riding a size 58 Cannondale R1000 for the past 3500 miles and the flex on that bike was definitely noticeable. Now to be fair, that bike had a different wheelset, the Mavic Ksyrium Elite. The new Orbea has the Mavic Ksyrium SSL, so some flex could have come from the wheels, I suppose. Not sure about that last statement, but just noting one other difference than the frame. When standing and climbing, I had the perception that the C'Dale was flexing under my pedals and knew that I was losing power. I would also get intermittent brake rub while standing, and would have to loosen my calipers a little to stop the rubbing. None of the above with the Orbea. I'm a big guy, and I truly feel like every watt is going into forward (or upward!) momentum. These bikes are really phenomenal examples of design and engineering. A lot of bike for the money.


Glad to hear the Opal actually work for some riders. To me, unfortunately, it was the other way around, I'm the "little guy" at 5'8", 155 lbs, my Opal beat the hell out of me, I mean really, had to sell it, it didn't help it was a 51cm size frame either. Nothing wrong with the bike, it was a true performer, very efficient machine and stiff as a board. My mistake was not to test ride the bike first, I should've gone for the Orca which according to most reviews is more compliant. Now, I'm just waiting for the new Orca '07 to see if it fits my needs. Hope it's not too stiff ?
Corsaire


----------



## dave99ag

I weigh just 10 lbs more than you and am 7" taller. I find the Orca to be plenty stiff for me and very compliant even after a 100 mile ride. I believe the 2007 model may be a bit stiffer than previous Orcas, but I bet it will still be a comfortable ride. I haven't riden an Opal to compare because there aren't many shops in the area that have 60cm frames in stock.


----------



## drumdog

*Opal or Orca?*

Corsaire,

I'm the same size/weight as you and have been trying to figure out whether the Orca or Opal is the right frame for me. Sounds like you have the experience to recommend the Orca. Do you have your's on order yet? If so, I look forward to seeing your review. I'm planning on buying a new bike in the next eight months or so.

Thanks.


----------



## Corsaire

drumdog said:


> Corsaire,
> 
> I'm the same size/weight as you and have been trying to figure out whether the Orca or Opal is the right frame for me. Sounds like you have the experience to recommend the Orca. Do you have your's on order yet? If so, I look forward to seeing your review. I'm planning on buying a new bike in the next eight months or so.
> 
> Thanks.


Right now, I feel like I'm at cross roads, not sure about the new Orca '07 anymore, talks with the Orbea rep, weren't too encouraging, since he recommended the Orca '06 for being more compliant, given that new one '07 will be much stiffer. I might end up going
for the Cannondale Synapse, Bianchi 928 or perhaps the Six13...who knows, gotta
wait to test ride the new Orca, if too stiff, then it's ruled out, and that will leave me to
choose among the Synapse, Bianchi or Six 13, the reviews about the Six13 are incredible, a good mis of comfort and efficiency due to its rare mix of AL & carbon.
What a dilemma, huh?!
Corsaire


----------



## drumdog

Corsaire said:


> Right now, I feel like I'm at cross roads, not sure about the new Orca '07 anymore, talks with the Orbea rep, weren't too encouraging, since he recommended the Orca '06 for being more compliant, given that new one '07 will be much stiffer. I might end up going
> for the Cannondale Synapse, Bianchi 928 or perhaps the Six13...who knows, gotta
> wait to test ride the new Orca, if too stiff, then it's ruled out, and that will leave me to
> choose among the Synapse, Bianchi or Six 13, the reviews about the Six13 are incredible, a good mis of comfort and efficiency due to its rare mix of AL & carbon.
> What a dilemma, huh?!
> Corsaire


Yep, that is tough. I've read alot of good things on the Six13 myself. For me, I've got it narrowed down to the Giant TCR Advanced or the Orbea (probably Orca); there's lots of good rides out there from what I can tell but my LBS carries Giant and Orbea so I'll choose between these two. I've ridden the Giant but not the Orbea yet. I look forward to your test ride results; if I ride one first, I'll drop a line.


----------



## madprof

Thought I would add a few comments here. As a 6'2" 195 rider I have been looking for a stiffer bike. I ride a Colnago c40 that is about 5 years old and it is getting very very loose. I have been looking at Giant, Specialized, Orbea, Litespeed Vortex (note not any more at all), Soloist and others.

I have ridden the:

Specialized Tarmac S works and in my opinion was really stiff but very dead feeling

Giant advanced and at least for the advanced I was able to get chain rub on both sides almost at will in a parking lot sprint. So it was in my opinion very flexy but very lively feeling sort of like the colnago

Orbea - I am looking at the OPAL as it is great looking but I need to see if it is lively feeling or as dead as the Tarmac. It also has to be stiff. I talked to a rep and he was also heavier and semed to really like it and suggested the OPAL even though I was looking at the ORCA as it was stiffer and better for a rider like me.

I would like to hear other riders comments about stiffness and road feel.

I am not going with the soloist, vortex, or other colnagos due my readings about customer support.

Scott bikes would be another option but I am not that fond of the look.

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## dave99ag

madprof said:


> I am not going with the soloist, vortex, or other colnagos due my readings about customer support.


Orbea has great customer support. I broke my fork two weeks ago and had a replacement in a few days. Called me back within a few minutes with a matching fork.


----------



## Corsaire

Nothing is stiffer than the Opal, believe me. I have the hands and shoulders pains to prove it, but at you height and weight you'll be fine.

Corsaire



madprof said:


> Thought I would add a few comments here. As a 6'2" 195 rider I have been looking for a stiffer bike. I ride a Colnago c40 that is about 5 years old and it is getting very very loose. I have been looking at Giant, Specialized, Orbea, Litespeed Vortex (note not any more at all), Soloist and others.
> 
> I have ridden the:
> 
> Specialized Tarmac S works and in my opinion was really stiff but very dead feeling
> 
> Giant advanced and at least for the advanced I was able to get chain rub on both sides almost at will in a parking lot sprint. So it was in my opinion very flexy but very lively feeling sort of like the colnago
> 
> Orbea - I am looking at the OPAL as it is great looking but I need to see if it is lively feeling or as dead as the Tarmac. It also has to be stiff. I talked to a rep and he was also heavier and semed to really like it and suggested the OPAL even though I was looking at the ORCA as it was stiffer and better for a rider like me.
> 
> I would like to hear other riders comments about stiffness and road feel.
> 
> I am not going with the soloist, vortex, or other colnagos due my readings about customer support.
> 
> Scott bikes would be another option but I am not that fond of the look.
> 
> Cheers,
> Bill


----------



## rcordray

As a new Opal owner I'm curious as to how you broke your fork?


----------



## madprof

Corsaire, thanks for the reply about the stiffness. A freind of mine rode my bike after breaking his Tuscany Litespeed. He through the C-40 was stiff but I find it rather loose and can see the bracket move when I pedal. 

How much of the small bumps and road "buzz" do you feel. For me I like to feel the road a bit though the bars and did not get that with the Tarmac. 

I am eager to get something this stiff and with the comments about customer support being as good as you have said it will be a refreshing change.


----------



## Corsaire

No road buzz from the Opal, and lots of feedback from the road, *lively*, should I say?
But don't trust my words, you should road test it and judge for yourself. That was
my mistake, not to test the Opal, the Orca would've been a better choice for me.

Corsaire



madprof said:


> Corsaire, thanks for the reply about the stiffness. A freind of mine rode my bike after breaking his Tuscany Litespeed. He through the C-40 was stiff but I find it rather loose and can see the bracket move when I pedal.
> 
> How much of the small bumps and road "buzz" do you feel. For me I like to feel the road a bit though the bars and did not get that with the Tarmac.
> 
> I am eager to get something this stiff and with the comments about customer support being as good as you have said it will be a refreshing change.


----------



## pantag

Is the Onix stiffer than the Orca?


----------



## dave99ag

rcordray said:


> As a new Opal owner I'm curious as to how you broke your fork?


It wasn't due to a failure of the fork, just hit a garage.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=69762


----------



## twh1000

I am 6'4 and 210 lbs and just purchased an Onix. I have been extremely pleased with the ride, it is plenty stiff for me for sprinting and climbing. I have gone on several 30 -50 mile group rides and feel much better than with my old steel frame when done.


----------



## Blah! Blah! Blah!

*You should be fine*

About a year ago or so I was interested in an Orca. Since I am 6'3' 260 or so i decided to talk to Orbea for some advice. They would not reccomend the bike for me but said they put people up to 220 (I believe) or so on the Orca and a little more on the Onix. As far as the other Orbea you are referring to I have no info on it at all. 

Enjoy it! They are gorgeous bikes.


----------



## madprof

*Low bottom bracket? Pedal Spiking on turns??*

I was interested in the Orbea Opal and then rode one last night after a race and loved it. It had the EXACT feel I was looking for but not the right size... 

I was talking to a freind who has the ORCA and said he loved it but the bottom bracket was too low and he scraped the pedals on the turns. I realize you should not do this but he has no problem on his other bikes with the same cranks etc.... Some of the crits I have been in you had to pedal through or get dropped and this is a concern... Anyone have any problems with this?


----------



## orcanova

I think at your weight frame selection should not be a conern. 175-185 is not really considered "heavier." A 200+ rider would be considered heavier.

I'm 170-175 depending on the season. I just bought an Orca and have about 10 rides on it, including a 50 miler cimbing in the mountains...and don't see how such a well built and responsive frame would buckle under your weight. If you want the ride of an Orca I think you are fine. IF you are not sure the facrep should answer that for you


----------



## chainwheelfrank

*Opal vs. Orca*

I wanted to throw my opinion in on this one, because I have ridden both for a good while. 

The Orca and Opal are both awesome bikes. The Orca is much more forgiving and great for the long hauls. However if you are a good size rider, it will be a bit flexy. Remember that each size frame feels different. The larger size frames are going to be flexier then the smaller frames, and the smaller frames will be noticably stiffer.

The Opal accelerates like a stiff aluminum frame, but it takes the edge off the road vibrations, it is not nearly as smooth. Over 2 hours in the saddle and I'll take the Orca. Trying to keep up with the team on the hills - Opal.

We generally let customers take bikes like these out for a day to really test. See if your local dealer will let you take it and put a few ( 20 or so) miles on it before you decide.

--Frank


----------



## orcanova

Frank...what would you consider a "good sized rider?" Do you consider the 57 cm Orca one of the "larger" frames? I got my 57cm Orca a month ago...

Tnx


----------



## rollinrob

So Chain wheelfrank, if some were to put a gun to yer head :} which would you choose? I am just curious since I have both at my disposal right now.....I am really pleased with my Opal since I am a stronger/heavier rider. 5'5 about 175....


----------



## Gnarly 928

I had an Orca (06?) at 6'1" and about 175. While it was a very good ride, I thought it too flexy..When I owned it, it seemed fairly stiff at first, using various wheelsets (Krysirum, Zipp 303 and Nimble Spider) for different races and rides. But, during it's one and only criterium, it was downright scary! I sold it on ebay because I didn't want to own a bike I couldn't feel comfortable racing all kinds of events on. I've since then learned that the nasty behavior I noticed from my Orca is directly caused by frame flex, according to the more knowledgable 'techno-weenie racers' I know. The rear wheel would hop sideways on this one downhill corner, every lap. I was afraid to pedal through that corner due to this odd behavior. The bike never pitched me off, but it certainly felt like it was going to, every time..Didn't like that. The same behavior occured sometimes on club rides during spirited cornering. It's dirty tricks did not seem to be caused by the wheels or tires..I tried 4 different types of wheels and tires, all of which kind of 'juddered' around corners, causing me to have to extract my shorts from my..... repeatedly.

I've raced many other frames (Have a Look 585 and a DeRosa Dual for races right now) but I've never had one do that ugly little consistent hop sideways. And the Orca did that on many corners, not just one particular corner of one course. You might wonder why Orbea says the new Orca will be 30% stiffer..Maybe a bunch of other guys found em a bit flexy too...

You might also want to be aware that in side winds, the rather large side profile surface area of all those cool looking frame shapes cause the bike(s) to be a handful. I live and ride in the Columbia River Gorge, the "Windsurfing Capitol" of North America, so I am used to windy riding and don't mind a compensating for side winds..but the Orca was exceptionally succeptable to wind with the huge "frame webs", the tall head tube and it's very light weight. It felt like I was always on high profile aero wheels on windy days. This impression I got after alternating rides on my more normally configured frames on the same days..Subjective, yes. Just something to keep in mind..

It sounds like I'm 'dissing' the Orca..Not so, it is a good ride. Climbs well, comfortable on long rides, does good on descents (if they are not super technical). The tallish headtube makes running an aero bar clip on in TTs somewhat less than perfect..I'd say as a century bike, or a club rider or a performance recreational bike, Orca is very good. But for a bigger racer..not so good..

I've decided, personally, after owning about 10+ high end bike frames recently..A stiff frame is the way to go (in my own opinion) for everything..If I want to ride a double century, I can change to some compliant wheels and be just as comfortable as the guy on the soggy steel touring frame. If I want to race a crit or climb a pass, I can put on some light stiff wheels and stay with the fast riders..I see no point in limiting myself by owning a "compliant" frame for it's so-called 'buttery-smooth ride" You can do that with wheels and tires..try it..

Hope that helps, Don Hanson


----------



## Corsaire

You got it right. It seems like you made the mistake I also did with the Orbea brand, just in reverse.
Your type of riding is very well suited for the *Opal*, not the Orca. I got the Opal, and I should've gotten the Orca, since it fits more my type of riding: competitve but recreational, I don't race and I never will.
The reason why I say the Opal would've suited you better is because that thing is as stiff as a board, I had to sell mine unfortunately. Nothing wrong with the bike (Opal), it was a very efficient machine in everything, no flex at all. But I'm the little guy at 155 lbs and that frame beat the hell out of me, no matter what wheels I put on. The only thing that made it bearable was to lower the PSI to 100 or 105 on both tires, but I don't want to ride a bike
with underinflated tire just to not get beat up, it doesn't make sense to me.
You should test ride the OPAL, you would be impressed, which by the way was built and
designed for crits, sprinters and heavier riders.

Corsaire


----------

